

From the creator of eDonkey and MtGox, Ripple - satoshinakamoto
http://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2013/02/vpn-accepts-ripple-the-first-true-bitcoin-competitor/

======
jcr
I noticed the HN name of the submitter, satoshinakamoto, and saw that the
account is only a few hours old. I might be too skeptical but using the name
of the inventor of BitCoin, Satoshi Nakamoto, to promote a BitCoin competitor
seems a bit off.

